# Gartenparty bei mir - Und alle kamen vorbei!



## Stefan102 (7 Apr. 2011)

Da ich hier aktuell gerade schönes Wetter habe, kam jemand im Chat auf die Idee, eine Gartenparty bei mir abzuhalten.

Gesagt - getan. Und es kamen auch fast alle vorbei.
Hier der Fotobeweiss:




Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## Punisher (7 Apr. 2011)

und ich??


----------



## Buterfly (7 Apr. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> und ich??



Du guckst aus dem obersten Fenster raus


----------



## Stefan102 (7 Apr. 2011)

Entschuldige ... Dein Bild ging irgendwie unter - ich habe es dazugetan:




Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com​


----------



## AMUN (7 Apr. 2011)

War nee tolle Party rofl3


----------



## Q (7 Apr. 2011)

Schade nur dass das Bier so schnell alle war  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (7 Apr. 2011)

ich kann mich gar nicht so richtig erinnern


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Apr. 2011)

DA WAR JA WAS LOS, SCHADE DAS ICH DA NICHT DABEI WAR!!!!:angry:


----------



## Crash (9 Apr. 2011)

Super Idee :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Apr. 2011)

*war ne richtige sause







Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------

